# American Trying to Relocate to Germany



## novymir

Hi all. I'm new here, but desperately in need of help, emphasis on the desperate. Any kind advice from someone who's been in my situation and found a way to work things out will help me so much.

I'm 25, U.S. native, living in a major US city in which I'm completely burnt out. I just finished my first semester of grad school and am dropping out, after changing majors and finding myself completely apathetic to school as I'm sadly unsure about what I want to do with my future. I work freelance as an art and garment fit model, and believe it or not it's pretty much full time work, supplemented with some freelance writing jobs on the side. My undergraduate degree is in English. Last year a job sent me to Paris to work for a month, and I traveled through Europe, spending the most time in Germany, for an additional two months. The summer before I had visited Germany and some other countries and already I didn't want to come home. 

I fell in love with Germany and would do nearly anything to stay. I'm exhausted and unhappy with my current life and location and want the experience of living abroad in a country I felt most comfortable in. Please trust that I'm not making this decision from a frivolous and emotional place and tell me to stay put and finish school or get another job here. It is not a hasty decision and is thoroughly what I want. I want to clarify because others have treated my decision very lightly and criticized me very heavily. It's the choice that I've made, now I'm seeking a logistical way.

I'm a year too old for their au pair program, and I've applied for a myriad of jobs. I work full time in art modeling because it pays, but I've held other work - in a literary nonprofit, an internship at a publisher, a couple of things like this. I applied for administrative work through US companies, no luck thus far. I looked into getting an English teaching certification, but it seems every expat in Berlin wants to teach English and the work is hard to come by. I've recently found some volunteering programs, such as through United Planet, but I feel unsure about paying a huge fee to do volunteer work. I have savings, but I don't want them to hemorrhage and force me home.

I know Germany has strict regulations but there has to be a way. Please, any information is helpful. Friends suggest that if worst comes to worst, I leave every three months, for the UK I guess? And reenter after a few days but I can't imagine this would last long without arousing suspicion. And most countries nearby are Schengan, so I think it would entail going to the UK or farther but I'm very unclear on these rules and afraid of getting trapped. I don't need citizenship necessarily, just a legal way to stay. I'd prefer Berlin, but Hamburg or any large city would be welcome at this point. My ancestry in Europe is too far back to qualify for citizenship. I found one Master's program in Berlin taught in English that fits my educational background, but I'm sure it's highly competitive so I don't want to depend on that. I don't speak German and my language skills aren't great. It was never a problem getting by when I was in Germany, but I would take language classes when there. I just know I can't count on German skills for a job.

Any thoughts or help are appreciated. Thank you, happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Ok, first of all the "duck out every three months to get a new stamp on your passport" doesn't work anymore. Under the Schengen agreement, you're allowed 90 days out of 180 in the Schengen zone, so you have to leave for at least 90 days.

Practically speaking, without family ties, you pretty much have to find a job first and then have your employer "sponsor" your visa. This is, as you might expect, something of a hassle and an expense for an employer so you need to have something to offer in the job market that is unavailable locally. It usually also means that they will expect you to have a conversational level of the local language.

The ideal situation is to have a US employer send you over to Europe, but most companies reserve those sorts of positions for upper level and/or long-term employees. When I found a job in Germany (twenty years ago), I had 15 years of work experience in the US (as an accountant), three languages and a year of international experience (i.e. an exchange position in the UK) to offer. It took me 18 months of job hunting to find a job over there and I wound up spending nearly $20,000 (ultimately tax deductible) funding a trip over so I could take interviews "while I was in the area."

I know you said you don't want to hear it, but your chances at finding a job in Germany would be far, far better with some additional training and a few years of experience working in the US under your belt. Administrative work won't get you overseas. You need to be at a managerial level at least, preferably with some experience working "internationally" (i.e. working with colleagues or customers from a variety of countries and backgrounds).

Your other options are the student route (though you will have to return home after you're done), become an au pair (I think you can be one to age 30) but again you'll have to go home after your term is up, visit regularly and make friends and scout job opportunities while you're in the country then see how that develops over time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## novymir

I appreciate your taking the time to respond and I understand that especially compared to the qualifications you were working with, I'm not qualified for a lot of types of employment. I'm working with the cards I've been dealt and the abilities that I have, and unfortunately I have neither the ability nor the time to learn a skill in the US, practice it, and transfer. If I had that ability, I would have put it to good use prior to now. That's why I wrote this stating that I'm looking for OTHER ways, not just through the administrative job sector since as I already discovered on my own, that's not a feasible route for one such as myself. Your information is incorrect as the German au pair program extends visas only up to age 24, not 30. What I had listed here, as it must be coming across unclear, were methods that I had tried without positive results, and I was hoping that someone previously in a position similar to mine was aware of alternative routes and would be willing to share.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I understand that you're working with the cards you've been dealt. The problem is that there may simply not be an alternative route for what you want to do. 

You may want to take a look at this website: Work and pensions in the European Union

It's part of the European Union portal site related to working in member countries. Although the site is intended for EU nationals interested in moving to another EU country to work, there is considerable information here about visas, jobs and work permits that may be useful to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

Novymir, it's not going to be easy but if you really want to get over here it can be done, but it depends on you and how far you are willing to go to make sure you can get a job over here, keep it(very important!) and make a go of life in Germany. I would say the first thing is to start learning German as you are not going to get very far (certainly jobwise) without it. Another suggestion would be (as a start maybe) to try to do a CELTA or TEFL English teaching qualification (how about doing a four week intensive one in Germany?) There are always English teaching jobs available throughout Germany for native speakers but they maybe easier to get outside of the big cities. From my experience of travels and getting work around the world it often depends on your own personal and networking skills, outgoing nature and being in the right place at the right time (I never had any proper qualifications either!). Once you adapt and prove yourself you will normally find the opportunities start to present themselves and its up to you to make the most of them! Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Coton90

novymir said:


> I appreciate your taking the time to respond and I understand that especially compared to the qualifications you were working with, I'm not qualified for a lot of types of employment. I'm working with the cards I've been dealt and the abilities that I have, and unfortunately I have neither the ability nor the time to learn a skill in the US, practice it, and transfer. If I had that ability, I would have put it to good use prior to now. That's why I wrote this stating that I'm looking for OTHER ways, not just through the administrative job sector since as I already discovered on my own, that's not a feasible route for one such as myself. Your information is incorrect as the German au pair program extends visas only up to age 24, not 30. What I had listed here, as it must be coming across unclear, were methods that I had tried without positive results, and I was hoping that someone previously in a position similar to mine was aware of alternative routes and would be willing to share.


Since you haven't indicated what you are qualified for, it's a little difficult to be more helpful but the US Department of Defense employs hundreds of US citizens in Germany and other European countries. If you'd like to see what's available here's the site:US Office of Personnel Management

You do get nice perks like free housing and commissary and PX privileges. The latter comes in handy for getting gas at state-side prices. 

Since the DoD enforces their 5 Year Rotation Rule, there is constant turnover. Also, the Fiscal Year begins in October so there's no waiting for a new budget to pass. 

To teach US dependents on military installations, the US hires teachers. To see if anything is available, here's the site. DoDDS Europe - Welcome

The main bases in Germany today are the Kaiserslautern-Ramstein area, Heidelberg, Grafenwohr-Hohenfels, and Stuttgart. Smaller installations still operate in places like Wiesbaden and Spangdahlem. If you like Italy, there's a very nice base at Vicenza. Good Luck


----------



## skysavvysarah

This post was so inspiring, as I have this same passion and desire to get to Berlin. There is something about this place that you dream about and can't shake from your mind. I hope you have gotten there or are in the process of getting there. 

I am a flight attendant with a U.S. based airline, and I found myself falling hard for Berlin on a trip around the world in 28 days I took looking for a new place to call home outside of my country earlier this year. I am wondering if there are any exceptions for airline crewmembers that would give me the ability to live there, commuting to the US and back once a month for 7 days. 

Regarding my trades I am also relatively inexperienced with German, but my skills are good ones for this city. I am a travel writer and I sing and play the banjo. There has got to be something out there for me.

If anyone can answer the crewmember question that would be really helpful, otherwise, where is another city it would be easier and still rich in diversity and a strong arts community?

Thanks,

Sarah


----------

